# Just picked up Descent of Angels!



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

It should be at your local bookstores, hiding in the scifi/fantasy section. I read the introduction and I'm just into the 1st chapter and I'm already intrigued and don't want to put it down. Everyone has always wanted to know this story..

I'll post a review when I finish, and you all do the same if you finish it!:so_happy:

~Khaine


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Read it about a month ago. :S


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

moved to fluff


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Is this one of those horus heresy books? or a stand alone?


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

This book is not what I expected. It didn't answer the questions that I wanted it too.:headbutt:
It is well written and an enjoyable read,:read: but after 'Fulgrim' the actual story line focuses on the the wrong period IMHO, and doesn't have the depth that the latter did. In that we see a Primarch fall in front of our eyes (unlike Horus's which will take the entire series to complete:suicide, but in this it avoids it :blackeye:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

You could call it a stand alone book, its set way before the horus heresy.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, Luther heard about the Heresy, and then decided to take his chances. So technically, Descent of Angels is during the Heresy.

-Dirge


----------



## ArcAngels (Sep 19, 2007)

So far its just really interesting to get a look at Caliban and the Lion, theres like one photo of jonson in the collected visions book, but you cant see his face, so its good to see his character, lol i always sided with Russ in that fight but after only a couple of chapters from this book and im loving the lion, hes just so alive and knows that hes destined for great things, so far a great book, i had to put it down though so i can save it for a plane ride to holland, im just finishing up on dark adeptus by ben counter, also pretty good, but not as thrilling as grey gknights


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Its no where near the heresy, it explains what happened before meeting the emperor and luther getting sent back to caliban.


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

*Semi Spoiler Alert*


I finished Descent earlier in the week, and while I found it to be a compelling and interesting read, I feel cheated from the stand point of the series. I really wouldn't label this as a HH book at all. It did nothing to further the narrative of the series overall. I would label this as a standalone DA novel. I know it sets the stage for what will happen, but just wasn't what I was hoping for. So overall I thought it was a great read, but was very disappointed that this was the novel I have been waiting months for to continue the HH series.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

This should probably get moved to the new section


----------

